# Stahls� Offers Free Product With Heat Press Purchase In April



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers Free Product With Heat Press Purchase In April*

For the month of April, Stahls’ is offering free product: letters, numbers Any Word. Any Way™ and more when you purchase specific Hotronix® heat press models. Earn $150 in free product with the purchase of a Hotronix Air Fusion™ or Dual Air Fusion™ press. 

Get $100 in free product when you choose any size Hotronix Auto Open Clam press. Or grab $50 in free product when buying a Hotronix Auto Open Cap press or the Auto Open 6” x 6” press, which is ideal for smaller graphics such as labels and left chest logos. 

Can’t decide? Check out a free live, interactive webinar entitled “Heat Press Comparison: What To Know Before You Buy” hosted by Stahls’ TV at 2 p.m. CDT on April 28 and get the scoop on how to choose the best model for your business. Register now at https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/2694239257570248706. 

For more information, call 800.4.STAHLS (800-478-2457).

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

